
I have lost interest in what I love: tech. I don't care. Am I burnt out? - anoynhud
Hi<p>I&#x27;ve recently got to a point in my career where I&#x27;m fed up with it. I find myself literally not caring aside from the occasional moment where I have a conversation&#x2F;debate or something spikes my interest but even that normally expires quickly and I don&#x27;t want to finish that thing of.<p>I&#x27;m tired of daily issues at work. I&#x27;m tired of hearing the same things and as a result I&#x27;m grumpy, not happy and even unwilling to help others. I&#x27;m also tired of it. I feel tired and mentally drained.<p>I used to be interested and motivated in doing home projects, home lab etc and writing some code. But I can&#x27;t even be bothered with that any more.<p>I wanted to ask HN for advice and to see if anyone else is experiencing this.<p>It&#x27;s effecting my productivity because I literally can&#x27;t bring myself todo any work, the thought of it just bores me and I&#x27;ve literally no interest. whatsoever.<p>I&#x27;ve got some savings and have decided to quit work for a couple months to see if that helps and maybe try and rekindle my interest in IT and maybe do some small projects at home. I&#x27;m not a developer but I can write enough code to get me by.<p>Thoughts?
======
ta_111222333
Are you me? I'm in the same boat but without the savings and the sole
breadwinner for my family.

My dream is to build some sort of SaaS product that pays the bills and spend
time outside of working on that to work on other projects that I could
monetize. Unfortunately, the burnout makes this less interesting to me.

I think some time off might do you some good. I don't know what your
background is, but maybe re-focusing your career might help? I've been
considering a move to more of a DevOps type of thing since I like to code and
I'm comfortable with infrastructure. The problem there is that there's so much
to learn and the burnout kills my enthusiasm.

~~~
anoynhud
It sounds like we're in a similar situation. My background is actually
infrastructure but I've been doing DevOps for the last 5 Years or so. I write
a lot of PHP and Ruby and I think enough to write a small SaaS product with
the help of frameworks etc. I can write to a decent level but not the same
level as a full time developer.

The chances are I'll take some time off and do nothing. I'm just hoping that
after a week or two of being off I'll get some sort of spark to write some
code and bring one of my projects alive. I would like to monetize them but for
now I would just be happy to complete one of them! Whatever the case I'm keen
to ensure I don't do nothing whilst having time off!

